# What a long day! Kafka, the Briard is HOME!



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

Well, this has been a long journey and I feel like i've only reached the beginning. I started my search for a Briard years ago, and have wanted one many many years before that. So, this is been a dream of mine come true! 

I woke up pretty early to make sure I had everything done prior to leaving to pick him up..the breeder asked we get there no earlier than 1pm since they had one other lady coming to pick up her puppy as well and they like to spend individual time with each buyer. It worked out well...I woke up at 5am, got in a run and hit the gym to keep me distracted!

I left the house with my husband around 12:30 and it's about a two hour drive..arrived just before 3pm and Meg greeted us both arms wide open and big hugs for everybody. They are a wonderful couple and I can't thank them enough for picking this guy out for me. 









This is the first sign we're in the right spot!

As soon as we get inside we are immediately greeted by Giorgio, Kafka's dad..handsome gentle man! He's a great boy!









Then they brought out my little man! I asked they not glue his ears yet since I wanted to learn how to do it properly in case the foam or hair gets too wet and it needs to be replaced. It should last for a month or two..or even longer if it stays clean.




















Then I met his sister (Ice) they look very similar! (going to live with a friend of mine...posted her photo in my previous thread). Her ears are staying natural and as you can see Kafka's have been cropped.










One last photo with dad before we head out for the drive back home...



















He did great in the car..slept most of the time! We stopped to grab food since I didn't even think about eating at all today! 



















On the road again....and back to sleep we go. He did this for the entire ride home.


(cont...)


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

We finally get home and of course I have to get out my nice camera for a few shots. Yes, his ears were just cropped last week and I'm sorry if the look of it bothers some people. He will let me touch and clean his ears without any complaints so I think he's fine.





























Meg also talked to me about showing..he's an unexpected show prospect. We did not pay for a show puppy or plan to get one...but Meg (the breeder) believes we have a great looking boy. She lives only two hours away and has offered to travel to Charlotte and mentor me on what to do and even do a few shows with him until I'm comfortable doing it (If I want to..she would be happy to show him for me if i'm willing to put in the time training/grooming.) I work as a full time dog groomer so..the grooming would be no problem. I've never had to work with a show dog before though so it would be a new experience. I told her I would think about it and asked her to send me some literature on showing Briards for me to look over!

Anyway, it's been a long night. We're all going to attempt to get some sleep!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

How wonderful! You are so lucky! What s beautiful Boy!  The pictures and today's adventures were fantastic! Get a good nights sleep ......... Here is hoping your sweet Boy sleeps the night through. My Leah Lu did! It was awesome ..........


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

He is absolutely adorable. Good luck with the nights sleep. Hopefully he is as exhausted as you are.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

:whoo: Congratulations! Your puppy is adorable.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats on your new one!!!
Such a sweet face too.

That's great he has the opportunity to show him.
Definitely means you have to leave him intact at least while showing.
Great that at least you have the grooming aspect of showing covered.
Training a dog with good temperament should be easier too...
So yay! Definitely go for it.

OK... Hope to see more pics too.
After your good night sleep.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

What a handsome little guy! Looking forward to seeing many pictures as he grows. 

And showing can be fun, especially if you have a good mentor. Definitely think about it.


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Congratulations on bringing Kafka home! He is such a handsome boy!  Already can't wait to see more of him.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I would be careful about showing him. If he loses he will start complaining about the oppressive bureaucracy and paint a dystopian outlook for the future of dog shows.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

I've been waiting for this thread! I have briard envy! Such a handsome man. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, he is adorable! Thanks for sharing the pictures and coming home story. If you decide to show, make sure you keep us updated on his progress. It's certainly a way to meet people and learn tons about dogs and breeds.



Slartibartfast said:


> I would be careful about showing him. If he loses he will start complaining about the oppressive bureaucracy and paint a dystopian outlook for the future of dog shows.


funniest thing I've read in a long time


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I am......probably going to steal your puppy 

You have been warned. hehehehe


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

OMG...just wanna bury my face in his fur!! 
Congrats! Can't wait for puppy progress reports...oh and pics, too I guess. :becky:


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful little boy and his sister and father are pretty too. 

How long will his ears need to be taped/glued/etc before they're 'set' (or whatever word is used). Is the foam between to keep them even? I haven't seen many dogs in the early stages of ear cropping.


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

It's best to leave them up until the adult teeth are all in..and in some cases people often leave them glued until almost a year of age. It depends on the dog, there is no harm in removing the foam after a few months to check on progress. When Briard ears are cropped they still flop quite a bit so the foam is to help keep the straight and it seems to give a better base for the ears vs. just gluing the ears to each other. Some breeders still do it that way...the breeder I used seems to be known for their ears..they use a very specific vet to crop who specifically crops Briard ears. They drove all the way from NC to Ohio to have the cropping done..the least i can do is care for them properly!

They don't seem to bother him..the foam was a little annoying for him at first and he would scratch at it but that went away before that night and he hasn't messed with it sense. The ears are scabbed and healing very well, don't seem tender to the touch at all and in a few weeks the scabs will be gone and hair will start growing. I'm surprised the scabs don't itch..would probably drive me nuts.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

I never realized Briard's were a cropped breed.. all of that ear hair has deceived me! I definitely think I prefer the cropped look. Kafka is adorable.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw he's too cute. That's awesome that you are considering showing him, there are quite a few shows in NC, with two circuits in Concord (one in spring, and one coming up in November). 

They can be shown either natural or cropped, most here are cropped obviously (at least from what I can see). There was a lovely natural black male that came over from England and was the top Briard last year, saw him quite a few times, simply stunning. I personally could go either way, but I think I lean more towards cropped, just has a more striking look.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Adorable puppy! love the crop!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Tainted said:


> I never realized Briard's were a cropped breed.. all of that ear hair has deceived me! I definitely think I prefer the cropped look. Kafka is adorable.


I never knew they were either....they look so natural on that breed - and it sets them apart from other "shaggy dog" breeds


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

That is the main reason I went with cropped vs. uncropped. There are just so many shaggy dogs these days. To me an uncropped Briard could easily be mistaken for a Wheaten or a Doodle...not that there is anything wrong with that (both are beautiful dogs) but I just see the ears as one of their defining characteristics and it would be a shame not to go with it when given the choice.

Thanks for all the compliments! I am very happy with this boy!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

That's so cool that you finally got your dream dog! And Kafka is so adorable!! Keep taking lots of pictures as they grow fast! 

Tainted--I didn't know Briards have cropped ears either. It's interesting to find out new facts like that.


----------

